# H20 Mellon vs Flathunter round-3



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was not gonna post about this, but what the hey  Mellon head will be ariving at my house thursday around 7:30 pm, for what we hope will be a 3 day fishing event..I just hope Brayn catches a few fish this time, but I still want to win!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's tied @ 1-1 isnt it?
Guys I'm expecting a couple 30#+ or I will be dissappointed. Jack's been working like crazy, I;ve had all sorts of family problems, it's going to be good just to get out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude I have a 2-0 lead..You memory is getting short!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, they just told me I will be working 7 days a week for the next 5 weeks  We must make the most of this weekend, rain or shine.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys have fun and please tell us you actually caught some fish,after your brawl on the bank


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget the boxin gloves, and Jack go easy on him. Remember he's just a kid.  

Sliprig


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe it will be 2 to 1 after three hard days of fishing. 


> Guys I'm expecting a couple 30#+ or I will be dissappointed.


disappointment happens to misfit ALL the time.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Boys i`ll be at wills creek friday night fishin by myself if ya feel like a road trip gimme a hollar.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishign by yourself? Dude whats up w/ that? You know the way to the cabin. I think my mom will be there though. But hell, I dont plan on staying at the cbain much, hopefully I'll be fishing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack I sware its 1-1. Didnt I win the night I caught the biggest of the year? I will never forget that night, My grandmother died on my way there, & that was the bets night of Faltheads I;ve ever had.  I was talking to my dad on the cell phone I borrowed, and I think we talked more about the fish....... Dude I cant beleive I did that.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

that night we were not competing..I won the first event when I caught the drun and 13-lb flat, you caught an 8-lb flt that night..The next event I skunked you I caught a 16.5 and a 13-lb you got skunked!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

See Everyone, the night I WON we were competing. I am protesting the Official Score shoudl be 2-1.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys the excuses have already started..I just talked to Bryan on the phone, and all I heard was it's gonna rain, I am gonna get wet, bla bla bla, sniffle. Do you have a bridge we can get under I am gonna get wet, bla bla bla....There is no crying in catfishing, you can be miserbale all you want, just dont whine about it.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Sitting out in the rain fishing for flatheads is STILL better than sitiing at home infront of the computer  I have to wait until Sunday for my 3day flathead adventure


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I still have nightmares about the last time I fished in the rain...... & the snow...... & the ice...... & the wind........9 layers of clothing, 3 sets of boots, later I was okay. Who all remebers that day? it was the OGF Crappie Outing.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh hell mellon, by yourself a big ol tarp and cut out for the head and arms and wear it as a poncho. There is nothing better than fishing in a rain. The best fresh air you can get, free shower! Heck, maybe Jack will wash your back for ya.  Good luck guys and I hope you both go aver 30 each day. Jack, do not let the mellon wimp out on ya, and Mellon don't let Jack leave after an hour!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Night one is over..We went to a secluded spot that I have been wanting to fish, it required a wade across the scioto..Mellon whimped out and would not wade across..So we went back to town and fished by a bridge and I caught one channel and mellon got skunked..Tomorrow he is wading across believe me!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon stop crting about the rain you wont melt besides i havent seen a rain drop in a month.

As for competiton it should always be a tie between kids. now if your my age all bets off its full contact cat fights.

Cams been in the woods for almost 2 weeks 2 pics. as for the other 1 havent messed with it did go get a new 1 from dicks stealth cam i believe


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon won the event, I got him to wade the scioto into what I thought was gonna be catfish heaven..The walk was a bear with all our tackle, and then having to wade a wide part of the scioto was tuff!..Brayn caught a double on flatheads, 15, and 12-lbs I caught one channel cat and no more action for another 8-hrs..I got that out of my system for awhile.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

um jack, that is only two nights. thursday and friday night. you giving up already


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, dont care if I ever go agin.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ghezzel Jack......don't sell the farm yet !!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well after what we went thru, I am kinda bummed...We walked well over a mile then crossed the scioto carring way to much crap..I thought the spot would have been better.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jakcs not going to beleive this, but I'm ready to do it again. I think I've found out a better situation to make ti easier. Just for the record, I wasnt the only one that whimped out on Thur, Jack didnt want to do it either. Yes, Billy, Jack whimped out on me for the Sat action too. What a pansy.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have went saturday, But I thought you was to bummed to go?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was diaappointed, but not bumbed. I sat near the phone until 9:30PM, hoping youd call, but Ifigured you went in to work. I havent seen you that bumbed about fishing.


----------

